# n52 oil change - is Adrenol 5w-30 synthetic a good option ?



## jam128 (Dec 21, 2020)

The time for oil change has arrived and my local mechanic said that he doesn't have castrol edge 5w-30. He had this made in germany oil called Adrenol 5w-30 synthetic. Is this oil a good option for my n52 128i ?


----------

